# November 2012 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to November's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Seifur!*

Seifur (18 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

xVannaIsLifex (13 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wiyanna (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wahya (8 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseCrazyTeen (8 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rbarlo32 (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

caljane (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mammakatja (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

omgpink (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BornToRun (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SunnyDraco (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Barrel Baby (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Gunnerssugarbar (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kayleeloveslaneandlana (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

equestrianforever (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SeemsLegit (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

wetrain17 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HippoLogic (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Vidaloco (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LizNicole520 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

PasoFinoPower (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

skyhorse1999 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

whispering willow (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mystikal222 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cloudlover (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Saranda (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

daddyspaycheck (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

7thhorsesoldier (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ThePaintGirl (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

darahbren2010 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelBunny (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Roperchick (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsecrazy4ever (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

FBody355 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovehorsesand ponys (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lynxlover (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

speedy da fish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AngieLee (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gablehaus (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

nvr2many (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Failbhe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

luvlongears (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LittleAppy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Barrelracer130 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JDJumper (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AndersonEquestrian (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mingiz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Reno Bay (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

allboutjess (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ParaIndy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Zora (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rednecklove (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nmgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

The Northwest Cowgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ponies (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Phantomcolt18 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

smguidotti (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

natpav (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Customcanines (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

dieselcowgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Fahntasia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseOfCourse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LeighLovesLongears (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Charley horse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

tigggr1570 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseSavvy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TaraBearaIsBack (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

martinevisacinder (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EliRose (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cowgirlup24 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ellieandrose (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

beau159 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

horsecrazed09 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MysterySparrow (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarefootBugsy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Prairie Rose (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ThoroughbredJumper (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QHriderKE (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nokotaheaven (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

NeuroticMare (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

OutOfTheLoop (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lilley (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tia And Pretty (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wheatermay (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Boo Walker (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

bigbull (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Samstead (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BlooBabe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HalleysComet (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sarahkgamble (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

horsedreamer21 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kassierae (0 votes)


----------

